
The Universal 8-bit computer game - pmarin
https://github.com/Fabrizio-Caruso/CROSS-CHASE
======
Linzino
CROSS CHASE by Fabrizio Caruso

It uses Fabrizio Caruso's CrossLib abstraction layer to create an 8-bit game
that can be (compiled and) run on nearly any 8-bit computer. Non-8-bit
architectures are also supported.

